# Bus rigged to load hay bales



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey folks, thought you'd enjoy this pic....one of our Machinery Pete Facebook followers from South Dakota who puts up dairy quality alfalfa with his 2 sons....pic (attached) of his special rigged school bus to load bales, pics & discussion on our Facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/machinerypete

Pete


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder why this setup is better then just a loader tractor except the wide front wheels.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> I wonder why this setup is better then just a loader tractor except the wide front wheels.


I was thinkin the same....I don't get it, like to see the inside of the cab.....thanks Pete


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Probably a lot cheaper than a loader tractor, then some American ingenuity and you got yourself a hay loader.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I wondered the same thing. Hard to think that all the fabrication, materials, etc. would be all that much cheaper. I've seen rough terrain forklifts with 10,000+ lb capacity go for not much money.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Must be the extra large cup holders and accessories in the bus cab  .

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Would have a high road speed for starters. If somebody needed rounds unloaded and placed in the barn there yah go.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

All valid points but is front the back and back the front.....er....I'm confrused, and my neck hurts already is it ain't turned around


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> All valid points but is front the back and back the front.....er....I'm confrused, and my neck hurts already is it ain't turned around


Agree, 
Pete, can we get cab picks? How set up is it? Particularly the beverage set up.....


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Would have a high road speed for starters. If somebody needed rounds unloaded and placed in the barn there yah go.


OK I see the good idea part of this setup. My question is more why do all of the fabrication? A lot of the pole building manufactures now have fork lifts built into/on the back of the semi tractor they deliver with. Unhitch the trailer and unload with the semi tractor. Why not get one of these units used? Then you could deliver and unload for your customer.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Would have a high road speed for starters. If somebody needed rounds unloaded and placed in the barn there yah go.


Good point...wonder if its tagged....insurance?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Good point...wonder if its tagged....insurance?


If so, that's one way to get folks to pay attention to a piece of farm equipment on the road! Would you be able to stop traffic with some flashing lights? 
I wounded if they converted the stop sign that folds open to say hay crossing...


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

We bought a bus back in the day for the 5 spd trans. Someone had started conversion into a truck by removing roof and seats and had a tarp hung just behind driver for a bulkhead The old bias tires sat long enough to be flat on one side. Quite a trip home, bus hopping once you got above 30, tarp blown forward against inside of windshield at 40 and a stream of water at your feet when you hit the brakes. Did get plenty of attention but not necessarily from the ladies .


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

FCF said:


> OK I see the good idea part of this setup. My question is more why do all of the fabrication? A lot of the pole building manufactures now have fork lifts built into/on the back of the semi tractor they deliver with. Unhitch the trailer and unload with the semi tractor. Why not get one of these units used? Then you could deliver and unload for your customer.


I have thought about that set up. Morton Buildings has used those trucks for years. I think they would only work for large squares or rounds though. Not small square.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I have thought about that set up. Morton Buildings has used those trucks for years. I think they would only work for large squares or rounds though. Not small square.


I've seen those forklift's, pretty slow for starters.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Teslan said:


> I have thought about that set up. Morton Buildings has used those trucks for years. I think they would only work for large squares or rounds though. Not small square.


Pallets for small square. Not sure about a pallet used on a stackwagon, weight and size are the issues, but if you were using a bale bandit or baron I think it would work,


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've always thought those piggyback forklifts that attach to the truck trailer would be a good option for delivering hay. Maybe they aren't big enough I don't know.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

School buses go cheap. Looks like a nice loader for someone with more time than money. I bet less than $10k possibly closer to 5 out of pocket depending on how much was laying around. Plus LOTS of time. I doubt price was anywhere comparable to a big loader tractor with heat and air.


----------

